# Rare breeds



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

So my sister was showing me her big encylopedia of dogs, and I ran across a few breeds that I fell totally in love with! So if you have any to add to the list that not many people know of, please do! I love looking at them!

First the Russian Toy Terrier:










Second the Kooikerhondje:










Third, the Berger des Pyrenees (love both the smooth and rough coats):










And last, the Portuguese Podengo:


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We lived with a trio of wire podengo medios for about a year. Ultimately the breed just wasn't a good blend with the greyhounds and we just weren't prepared for the social world of a rare breed. However, they are wonderful dogs that I miss tremendously. Lots of backstory that I won't go into, but it was the right decision for them to go back to their breeders even if it broke our hearts. 

The podengo comes in three sizes - pequeno (the picture you posted), medio and grande. The grandes are the most rare in this country and the pequenos are the most common. All three varieties come in wire and smooth coats.

The Medios are still very much a primitive breed. Not for the novice dog owner or if you want a couch potato. They need to be engaged mentally and physically every day. I don't know that much about the Grandes. The Pequenos have been around in this country long enough to have had a pet mentality bred into them. The different versions of the dog are still used in their native country to hunt rabbits and wild boar. The pequenos flush the rabbits and the Medios (or Grandes) chase down and catch them. Grandes are used for wild boar and are used to course it down but dogo argentinos (or similar breed) is used to actually take it down to protect the Podengos...though the podengos are capable of doing it.

This is Marco. Gawd, that dog was my perfect dream dog. He learned things faster than I could teach him. Independent but willing to focus on me for training. It was an honor spending any amount of time with him.









This is Evita, Marco's mom. She was a real sweetheart but definitely got that pack mentality when with the other pods.









This was a long term foster we called Spider Monkey Fancy Pants. Trust me, the name fit her LOL









I really hope to one day have the acreage to own a medio or grande. NOT to get into that whole show world ever again, but to have as a pet and amateur performance dog. Maybe by then the Medio will be a little bit more ready for prime time as a pet.

eta: When we had the podengos, all three (or six if you count the coat differences) varieties were lumped into one kennel club. Shortly after we got out of the breed, I believe the breed was split. I'm not sure if there are two clubs or three, but I know the pequeno has it's own now. The podengo is FSS breed with the AKC and I believe they are eligible for ASFA and AKC lure coursing....though last I heard the pequeno was not eligible for AKC lure coursing events.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You picked my favorite two... Pyr Sheps and Kooikers. Awesome dogs, both of them and I'd love to have one one day. I talked to a pyr shep breeder a while back about getting a pup, but it just wasn't the right timing. One day I'll have a smooth faced pyr shep and I already know where I'll get it from. 

Pyrenean shepherds were fully recognized by the AKC last year.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Thai Ridgeback









chongqing dog










patterdale terrier


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a smooth face Pyrenean Shepherd for those interested:










Awesome dogs!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I really like the cropped ears in the Pyrenean Shepherd, makes them look more alert. I have seen a few of the long haired ones at an AKC Agility trial last year, they seemed really nice.

It is suspected that the Pyrenean Shepherd donated to some of the bloodlines of the Australian Shepherd.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

also









fila brasiliero









tosa inu (Tosas remind me of Pooch's Aslan)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh! I forgot Filas! There are lots and lots of filas on my other board.



















They're such elegant dogs. I've only met one in real life and let me tell you... that's not a dog you ever forget.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a few more I like...

Small Munsterlander










Drentse patrijshond










Stabyhoun










Mudi


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Cirneco dell Etna










Norweigan Lundhund










Norbottenspets










Berger Picard










I'll stop for now, lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I lie... one more batch... I can't believe I forgot these.

English Shepherd










Welsh Sheepdog










Hovawart










Cao De Fila de San Miguel


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I know some of these dogs aren't technically "recognized breeds" but I like the way they look =P

Karelian Bear Dog








awww...









East Siberian Laika









Kunming Dog (China's attempt at the German shepherd, they are commonly used as police dogs in Kunming. Next summer I'm going there just to be able to see those dogs!)


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Northern Inuit (not yet recognized), 

this is my lovely puppy Lupa at about 7 months:



















This is the boy that made me fall in love with the breed, not many have his coloring, though...most have the standard grey that Lupa is getting:


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

If I ever get a toy dog I think it will be Toy Russian Terrier. 

If I had time I would get a Podengo, but thats not gonna happen. 

The Cao De Fila de San Miguel is another of my favorites. 

Mine are considered rare breeds, I'm sure there are many pics on the web.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Man, I love the Karelian Bear Dogs. They are just amazing and that's a breed I would love to own someday.

LOVE the Siberian Laikas also... but they are almost impossible to find in the United States.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Azawakh, of course, and Tazi.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Old Danish Chicken Dog










Tibetan Mastiff










leonberger










Dutch Partidge dog

I'm not sure if this is allowed or not but on my website I have over 650 different breeds of dogs pictured.

Can I post the web address???


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Laurelin: I love the Berger Picard! I first heard of them when Winne-Dixie came out and they needed the reliable appearance of a purebred that looked like a mutt 

Dog_Shrink: There was a Leonberger in my obedience class, he was such a sweetie. Such a big dog too, he came up to my waist and still just a puppy!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

A breed I've recently discovered and now I'm completely smitten with:

Silken Windhound


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Those silkens are beauties for sure


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

The berger Picard is very cool. I also really like the tibetan mastiff. Couldn't have a dog like that now, but someday I would love to. I would also love love love a northern innuit dog. I love the wolf like appearance. I wonder if they have the temperment of a husky? If so, I would sadly have to pass. But they are beautiful.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Are patterdales rare in the US? Theres lots of them in the UK and tons in rescue


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll take an otterhound please.


----------

